# Pre-Heresy Imperial Fists



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

For my Loyalist army I realised I need more of two legions in particular
The Imperial Fists and Blood Angels.
I am modeling them during the siege,many pouches,grenades,and I busted out the old school over the shoulder heavy bolters so they can fire over the walls
Here are the first 3 in progress


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Looking good, certainly better than my imperial fists (but at least i finished that army. 5 out of 22 isnt so bad).


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

sweet models they look really good.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Buh-nah-nah!

Lookin nice...and yellow!

Eisenhorn, I know you love to paint--have you tried out the new washes?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

It's actually part of my new yellow method
even(important)basecoat of vomit brown
Then gryphonne sepia 
Then I go back over large flat areas(shoulderpad,chest,ect) again in VB
highlight with VB and Bleached bone
Then I use a 50/50 mix of matte medium and yellow ink and go over all the vomit brown area the ink mix turns it into the nice warm vibrant yellow you see there.
So there is the long answer to your simple question ,Yes I use the new washes,I love em.
I just think the old ink line had a place in the lineup too.
I hate when compaines get to the point the have to remove something to bring in something new.
I hope it's not a trend


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

cool idea, I like your choice of colors for the yellows


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here are 3 more, the over the shoulder heavy bolter,for firing over the walls
Alexis Pollux founder of the Crimson Fists
And the Missleman


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lookin' good! 

Though I prefer the new-school heavy bolters on general principle, I do like your rationale for using the antiques. With your paint job, they don't look half bad, either...keep it up!


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here the next one I'm working on an apothacary


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

Very nice, really like the apothecary


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Did someone say bah-nah-nah?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good Eisen. The yellow is especially good considering how much of a bitch it is to paint nicely.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

The new method I found is super easy and as you see gives good results
White Primer
Vomit brown basecoat
paint any metal areas black
Thinned brown ink
Paint metal
go back and clean up with vomit brown
hightlights with vomit brown and bleached bone
wash with watered down yellow ink and matte medium(you do not need the matte medium but it hepls cut down on the shininess


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

A very promising start, imperial fists are always a cool SM chapter to play against, and you've got a nice mixture of models (that must be one of the first captain cortez models i've seen that wasn't featured on the GW site, heh) as well as a very effective yellow, rich but not overpoweringly bright, only thing I can suggest is that you go back and touch up a couple of areas where the paint has gone over (part of the left knee and backpack on the apothecary for example), look forward to seeing more .


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Pirate Metal Troy said:


> Did someone say bah-nah-nah?


Haha, I did. Partially inspired by your sig and his yellow Imperial Fists.

Nice apothecary, though, Eisenhorn!


----------

